# The maple burl tree



## DaveHawk (Feb 17, 2017)

http://i216.Rule #2/albums/cc291/DHHawk/20130629_201729-2.jpg

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DaveHawk (Feb 17, 2017)

http://i216.Rule #2/albums/cc291/DHHawk/20130629_201512-1.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DaveHawk (Feb 17, 2017)

This is the maple tree I'm working with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 18, 2017)

Can't wait to see it when you cut into it! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 18, 2017)

Looks like a silver Maple? Nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 18, 2017)

Yum! Whatcha making with it?


----------



## DaveHawk (Feb 18, 2017)

Turkey pot calls right now. But thinking about duck calls, I would like to turn a few bowls and plates of just design some fun abjexts

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Feb 18, 2017)

My art studio window is the upper left of the of the studio looking out on the tree The last 20 years it's been dead for 15

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 18, 2017)

Looks like a lifetime supply of call blanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 18, 2017)

If it has been dead that long be very careful about exposing your wood stash to that wood, it may be full of bugs like powder post beatles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Feb 18, 2017)

It has pockets of beetles and crubs. Each block went in a plastic 55 ga. Drum. Selecting each cut to eliminate the effects of the bugs and beetles. Some of my cuts show character from bug damage. All the calls have been stabilized .

Reactions: Like 1


----------

